# free homers



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a pair of jansen/saddlebacks that i used for breeding last year and i got what i wanted from them. I paid decent money for them but willing to give them to someone who needs breeders. I also have some babies that will be ready in a couple of weeks that i ran out of band to put on. they can all go for free just pay for shippin and box. im in seattle. i will post pics tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

pictures truely do help people get motivated in wanting to add birds to their flock lol hope they find a great place to call home


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I am interested in learning more 
Pic please


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

here is a link to some pics

http://picasaweb.google.com/Lovell.Lazaro/Birds#


----------



## mur933 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi thr, Birdkeeper,
I just came across this website and got so exicted to see ur offer. I just checked out the pics of the birds, They are really pretty birds and the baby birds are really awsome to be tranied for fly..I had like 10 years of Pigeon keepin and traning past exp but.. it was in a different country, I just felt that i am back into this sports again and want to start off with those babies to train and fly. I live in southern IL, close to ST Louis. didnt find any link where to go see more birds to get.. I would love to pay for the shipping cost to get all ov ur birds and would love to raise those babies that u got..
thanks


----------



## mario_blah (Jul 1, 2010)

*hi*

me and my dad are new to the world of pigeons and we need pigoen to get started so we really want pigeons


----------

